
The Bad Old Days of Untargeted Advertising - peacetreefrog
https://hackernoon.com/enhance-your-penis-9d89b4a201a0
======
peacetreefrog
Best part:

1\. We do not like to pay for content on a per-item basis. See Mental
Transaction Costs. Similarly, we have only limited willingness to contribute
to a patronage model.

2\. We do not like to pay subscription fees for content.

3\. We do not like having to wade through a lot of irrelevant, annoying
advertisements.

4\. We do not like the feeling that we are being tracked in order to be served
fewer, targeted advertisements.

5\. People and firms that supply content typically should be paid.

We cannot satisfy all five of these desires. We have to give up at least one
of them. We have to compromise.

